# Honey Hefenweiser



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

PS 
If anyone plays with the recipe and finds improvements I would love to hear them. This is the best of the series of variations on this recipe and I am always looking to improve it.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

What's honey barley, and whose yeast strain is the hefenweiser? Not familiar with that one. On the grain bill, I don't think that even 6-row or other high-diastase malt would have enough enzymes to convert twice its weight in wheat, so you may not be getting much from it (that's a grain that needs to be mashed, and would likely need an additional beta-glucanase rest at those ratios). 

I assume the wheat and barley malts are actually malt extracts. If it's coming out sweet and fuller in body, you may want to consider leaving out the rice extract (or you may not ). All it contributes is alcohol and is usually used to bring a light-bodied beer's alcohol level up to snuff, for example in an American style McPilsner.

And good on you for making a beer your way! That's what homebrewing is all about, making it just the way you dig it. It reminds me a little of my Alesner recipe; a homebrewer's ale version of a crisp Pils using honey. Probably the most popular recipe at the homebrew shop.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

In fact, AFAIK, to be able to call yourself a craft brewery (at home, you can call yourself whatever you want), rice cannot be an ingredient. This was made clear to me when I visited Dogfish Head last fall.

"Some define craft beer as beer made without rice or corn, but outside of North America and Asia, rice and corn are rarely used in the making of traditional beer"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microbrewery


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

You are absolutely correct it was a malt extract. Sorry for the mislabeling. As time is a issue i let others do the work and buy extracts. The yeast is a White Labs WLP320 American Hefeweizen Ale Yeast http://www.whitelabs.com/beer/strains_wlp320.html

I have tried the recipe without the rice extract,and preferred the brew with it, but has been some time since i have brewed this recipe i will leave it out next time and see. Thank you for the input. 

"And good on you for making a beer your way! That's what homebrewing is all about, making it just the way you dig it."

I have never been one to stop tinkering with a recipe, cooking or brewing. Some time it works, but usually not. I would define "traditional" as what has worked for a long time for a lot of people. However I like finding what works for me and what i enjoy. I guess I personalize it to my taste. If anyone tries the recipe I sincerely hope they enjoy it.

Dan


----------

